# Raising the Limit: ADDENDUM!



## Vegeta (Jan 16, 2008)

Gone is the limit of 5, welcome the limit of 8. Rep now comes 8 times a day! 

ADDENDUM


Itagaki said:


> With raising the reps per day limit comes raising the spread you have to do before repping someone again. It is now at 8 as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 16, 2008)

IS that the only change?


----------



## ̣ (Jan 16, 2008)

THANK


YOU


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2008)

posting in epic landmark thread


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

Fail.

Now n00bs will gain ranks quicker


----------



## gabha (Jan 16, 2008)

No need to thank me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Shi~~
Reps Vegeta


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 16, 2008)

is this true!?

Edit: it is  .... chalk one up for the mods.. good looking out vegeta!


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome (even though I never use all my rep anyway)

I will test this out.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 16, 2008)

Omg yes.


----------



## cloystreng (Jan 16, 2008)

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 16, 2008)

And thus the new age begins...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

i dont know why this is so exciting, i only rep when some1's got a good reason i should, you should keep it up to 6.


----------



## Felt (Jan 16, 2008)

OPh god  Thanks


----------



## gabha (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Fail.
> 
> Now n00bs will gain ranks quicker



Not when they don't use the search function and post the same fucking threads over and over again.

Now they're more likely to be taught a lesson.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 16, 2008)

We are a bigger forum, and sometimes you see more than 5 posts that are repworthy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> Gone is the limit of 5, welcome the limit of 8. Rep now comes 8 times a day!


You must spread rep before repping Vegeta again 

Can you change that last rep I gave you and make it worth 100,000?


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jan 16, 2008)

EVERYBODY REP VEGETA!

*posting in awesome moment thread*


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 16, 2008)

ilu ilu ilu thank you very much


----------



## Juubi (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice, Vegeta.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2008)

I probably won't need to use 8 but still. Change is nearly always good I guess.


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

awesome, i think i was out for today to.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> We are a bigger forum, and sometimes you see more than 5 posts that are repworthy.


Oh yea of course. I always need more rep allowances.

But I think this will cause repflation to rise quicker.

More rep in circulation will lower the value of rep.

The only thing I can think of to counter this is to make ranks either harder to get, or introduce more ranks (attainable, not like 5 mill after God rank or something).

Introducing more ranks will shift the "value" of rep a bit.

I still think the long term consequences of this will be quite bad, although I'm not against the raising of rep limits. There must be someone on the mod team that does economics that will agree with me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2008)

whoa... i use only one every two days lol...


----------



## Para (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## legan (Jan 16, 2008)

Yay hopefully I'll never see the 24 hour limit again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 16, 2008)

I knew the staff would come around sooner or later


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Oh yea of course. I always need more rep allowances.
> 
> But I think this will cause repflation to rise quicker.
> 
> ...


What you speak is somewhat true, with more rep going around the value of rep does decrease, as it becomes a more common commodity and as its rarity decreases its value decreases. 

My solution : Rep only people that deserve it.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 16, 2008)

Vegeta, I fucking love you.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see the need for an increase in rep, I rarely give out rep people will just whore it anyway more useless posts to gain rep from


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

thank you vegeta


----------



## Auraya (Jan 16, 2008)

YES!!!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> What you speak is somewhat true, with more rep going around the value of rep does decrease, as it becomes a more common commodity and as its rarity decreases its value decreases.
> 
> My solution : Rep only people that deserve it.


The problem is, like Vegeta said, in such a vast forum, many ppl _do_ deserve it.

It's not hard to see 8 or more rep-worthy posts in one day. All 8 reps will be used up very often by the ppl that gave out all 5 on average before.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

there are some people who dont rep at all


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> The problem is, like Vegeta said, in such a vast forum, many ppl _do_ deserve it.
> 
> It's not hard to see 8 or more rep-worthy posts in one day. All 8 reps will be used up very often by the ppl that gave out all 5 on average before.


You have a point thar, so basically the "exchange rate" of  //rep vs. gar//  will fall, allowing even the likes of me to gain reps fast. {And thus next rep rank}

Tweaking the rep rankings might not be a bad idea then.


----------



## Empress (Jan 16, 2008)

HELL YEAH! 

thanks


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 16, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (8 members and 1 guests)  
Cookies, Mbxx, Empress, ~Zaxxon~, Tazmo, O  




  
8 times a day!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 16, 2008)

Now I can more freely lead my army of n00bs!! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 


naw, I'm foolin. Thanx Vegeta.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 16, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests) 		 	 	 		 			
Freiza, *Mbxx*, ~Zaxxon~, *Tazmo*, O

lol OH shi-

glad i didnt neg mbxx


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow awesome 

Thanks Vegeta ^^


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2008)

I need new glasses ...tho i dont need any >_<


----------



## Kuran (Jan 16, 2008)

more rep ==> more repwhores


----------



## Hentai (Jan 16, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> Gone is the limit of 5, welcome the limit of 8. Rep now comes 8 times a day!



Lol awesome


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Slips (Jan 16, 2008)

Grand 

Negging has returned


----------



## Red (Jan 16, 2008)

I swear to God I just heard the shouts of joy from here.


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 16, 2008)

So this thread gives you rep?
Well Ill give some rep to the owner 

EDIT: Nvm wont let me. Cant find the button on his ><


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> whoa... i use only one every two days lol...



But your LSP


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 16, 2008)

chidorikk said:


> Nvm wont let me. Cant find the button on his ><



LOL n00b.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2008)

Like rain fall after a drought. 



Sasori said:


> Oh yea of course. I always need more rep allowances.
> 
> But I think this will cause repflation to rise quicker.
> 
> ...



I actually considered bring this up in the mod lounge.


----------



## Hidan (Jan 16, 2008)

interesting..



Freiza said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests)
> Freiza, *Mbxx*, ~Zaxxon~, *Tazmo*, O
> 
> lol OH shi-
> ...



I hate you for this post...*negs mbxx*


----------



## Neji (Jan 16, 2008)

cool            .


wait whats the number of people you have to spread to before giving around again?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot Vegeta.            .


----------



## Susano-o (Jan 16, 2008)

OK I admit, this is the only time I did a true rep-spree since the old agony threads.

I just spent 7 reps in this thread 

Won't happen again, I promise. Although those people had their pos reps coming, it was still a bit much, I was kind of on a repping high 

I thank the staff for this, since (apart from my uncontrolled rep-spree incident just now) I do think there are often more than 5 lulz posts around a day.. but just witnessing the extent of this rep amount just now, I don't think even I would complain at being out of rep all the time.  I somewhat agree on Sasori's post, but I'd rather have more ranks than a decrease in amount of reps dealt to battle the inflation.

edit: I even seriously think I won't even 'max out' all that much, now, with this limit


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks! Now I can rep more


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 16, 2008)

pek said:


> Thanks! Now I can rep more



I love how the option actually states "Administrators are exempt from this"


----------



## Freiza (Jan 16, 2008)

^                             .


----------



## Hidan (Jan 16, 2008)

pek said:


> Thanks! Now I can rep more



lol.



susano... should have repped me...bastard


----------



## pajamas (Jan 16, 2008)

Whatever...


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

*UP THE IRONS!*


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 16, 2008)

posting in the thread i was linked to


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 16, 2008)

thank you  *reps vegeta*


----------



## Masaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Iria said:


> posting in epic landmark thread



Second'd   .


----------



## Ricky (Jan 16, 2008)

I rarely use up my reps anyway, so...


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jan 16, 2008)

shaddup Ricky.

YAY MORE REP WHORING REPS FOR THE DESERVING!


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 16, 2008)

With raising the reps per day limit comes raising the spread you have to do before repping someone again. It is now at 8 as well.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 17, 2008)

hm. interesting.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## illyana (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Vegeta <3
It's much appreciated.
*runs off to repwhore*


----------



## Capacity (Mar 12, 2008)

time to spread the love 8D


----------



## Last of the Ushihas (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought we wern't supposed to have rep talk


----------



## illyana (Mar 26, 2008)

Last of the Ushihas said:


> I thought we wern't supposed to have rep talk



Since when has that stopped anyone?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 26, 2008)

Dave said:


> there are some people who dont rep at all



I don't know what you are talking about.

>_>


----------

